# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό LG] Πρόβλημα στην εξωτερική πλακέτα σε LG mirror 24000btu

## kondef

Παιδιά τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ! Αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με ένα 24αρι LG mirror. δουλεύει μόνο ο ανεμιστήρας εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά χωρίς να παίρνει μπροστά ο συμπιεστής. Ήρθαν οι "τεχνικοί" απο LG και φυσικά μου είπαν αλλαγή πλακέτας που σημαίνει 330 + ΦΠΑ + εργασία. Ο κωδικός βλάβης που βγάζει είναι 2 κόκκινο 9 πράσινο. Θα σας παρακαλούσα να μου πείτε αν υπάρχει φως στο τούνελ για να γλιτώσω αυτά τα χρήματα και αν ναι ποιος είναι ο τρόπος επισκευής της πλακέτας. Ηλεκτρονικός δεν είμαι αλλα κάτι σκαμπάζω αφου ανοίγω και επισκευάζω iphone συχνά πυκνά σε ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο. Περιμένω νέα σας άμεσα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!

----------


## RNR

Κωνσταντίνε καλημέρα.

Αφου σου είπαν ότι είναι η πλακέτα, τότε πρέπει να την βγάλεις να την τσεκάρεις τουλάχιστον οπτικά εάν κάτι έχει καεί και μπορείς να το διακρίνεις οπτικά και μετά στέλνεις και καμιά φώτο. Το άλλο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να βγάλεις την πλακέτα να βρείς τον κωδικό και να κοιτάξεις να την παραγγείλεις και να την περάσεις ο ίδιος.

αυτά

----------


## kondef

Το πρόβλημα RNR ειναι οτι δεν εχουμε τη δυνατότητα λογω capital controls να παραγγείλουμε απο εξωτερικό επομένως η δεύτερη προοπτική ειναι άκυρη.τωρα σε ο,τι αφορά την πρώτη λύση που αναφέρεις,εάν οπτικά δε φαινεται κάτι, υπάρχει δυνατότητα μέσω του μηνύματος της βλάβης (2 red 9 green) να κατατοπιστούμε καλύτερα;

----------


## kondef

Παιδιά κανείς ειδικός να μας δώσει τα φώτα του υπάρχει;;

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτός ο κωδικός βλάβης τί σημαίνει;

----------


## kondef

> Αυτός ο κωδικός βλάβης τί σημαίνει;


Παραθετω τις πληροφοριες σχετικα με τον κωδικο βλαβης σε φωτογραφιες απο τo manual.

----------


## FILMAN

Αποσύνδεσε τον συμπιεστή να δούμε αν σου βγάλει άλλο κωδικό βλάβης.

----------


## kondef

> Αποσύνδεσε τον συμπιεστή να δούμε αν σου βγάλει άλλο κωδικό βλάβης.


Πως γίνεται αυτο;

----------


## chipakos-original

πππσσσσσσσσςςςςςςς

----------


## kondef

> πππσσσσσσσσςςςςςςς


;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## kondef

O κωδικός 29 λεει το εγχειριδιο για τους τεχνικους οτι "inverter compressor amperage is too high". Οι  τυποι απο το εξουσιοδοτημενο service της LG αλλαξαν την πλακετα σημερα και τωρα τους βγαζει κωδικό 2 6 που σημαίνει "inverter compressor has seized up or in not providing rotation" και τωρα λενε οτι φταιει ο συμπιεστης τον οποίο και θα αλλάξουν χωρίς επιβάρυνση γιατι είναι ακομα μεσα στην εγγυηση, όμως θεωρούν οτι εφταιγε και η πλακετα την οποια και με αναγκαζουν να πληρωσω με 450 ευρώ!!!! Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ τη γνώμη σας όσοι εχετε κάποια τεχνική κατάρτιση γιατί πραγματικά τα έχω πάρει και όχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα στο σπίτι ψηνόμαστε και έχουμε και ενα μωρακι 3 1/2 μηνών!!!!

----------


## FILMAN

> Πως γίνεται αυτο;


Προφανώς ξεκουμπώνοντας τη φίσα των 3 καλωδίων του συμπιεστή ή αν δεν έχει φίσα βγάζοντας τα καλώδια από την πλακέτα

Ο συμπιεστής σου δεν ξέρω αν έχει πρόβλημα αλλά η παλιά πλακέτα αν είχε πρόβλημα πολύ πιθανόν να επισκευάζεται κάτι που δεν θα σου κόστιζε ούτε καν κάτι κοντά στα 450€

Τώρα που σου έβαλαν πάνω καινούρια πλακέτα δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον θα καταφέρεις να μην την πληρώσεις, αν θα δεχτούν να την πάρουν πίσω δηλαδή και να σου ξαναβάλουν πάνω την παλιά μια και αυτή τώρα θεωρείται ήδη μεταχειρισμένη

Άλλωστε και εσένα δεν νομίζω να σου άρεσε να βλέπεις να σου βάζουν στο μηχάνημά σου μια ξαναχρησιμοποιημένη πλακέτα και να σου ζητάνε να την πληρώσεις για καινούρια, ακόμα και αν δεν δούλεψε ούτε ένα δευτερόλεπτο.

----------


## kondef

> Προφανώς ξεκουμπώνοντας τη φίσα των 3 καλωδίων του συμπιεστή ή αν δεν έχει φίσα βγάζοντας τα καλώδια από την πλακέτα
> 
> Ο συμπιεστής σου δεν ξέρω αν έχει πρόβλημα αλλά η παλιά πλακέτα αν είχε πρόβλημα πολύ πιθανόν να επισκευάζεται κάτι που δεν θα σου κόστιζε ούτε καν κάτι κοντά στα 450€
> 
> Τώρα που σου έβαλαν πάνω καινούρια πλακέτα δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον θα καταφέρεις να μην την πληρώσεις, αν θα δεχτούν να την πάρουν πίσω δηλαδή και να σου ξαναβάλουν πάνω την παλιά μια και αυτή τώρα θεωρείται ήδη μεταχειρισμένη
> 
> Άλλωστε και εσένα δεν νομίζω να σου άρεσε να βλέπεις να σου βάζουν στο μηχάνημά σου μια ξαναχρησιμοποιημένη πλακέτα και να σου ζητάνε να την πληρώσεις για καινούρια, ακόμα και αν δεν δούλεψε ούτε ένα δευτερόλεπτο.


 Με τη μονη διαφορα ομως οτι αυτη τη στιγμη με αναγκαζουν να πληρωσω κατι που δεν επιδιορθωσε το προβλημα και που εικαζουν πως το 2 6 σαν προβλημα "κρυβοταν" πισω απο το 2 9 που είναι βλαβη της πλακετας. Επειδη εγω δεν ξερω απο κρυφτο, γνωριζω οτι οταν σου λενε φταίει η πλακετα, την πληρωνεις , το μηχανημα δουλευει και πανε στο καλο. Αυτη τη στιγμη μου εβαλαν ενα εξαρτημα το οποιο θελουν ν απληρωσω χωρις να επισκευαζει το υπαρχον προβλημα και το ερωτημα ειναι το εξης για εσας που γνωριζετε απο ηλεκτρονικα: ο κωδικος 2 9 που αναφερω πιο πανω ειναι οντως προβλημα στην πλακετα 'η αφορα το συμπιεστη και μου πουλανε παραμυθια οι τυποι τωρα για να μη χασουν τα 450 ευρω;;;

----------


## FILMAN

Εάν ο συμπιεστής είναι κολλημένος όπως λέει η βλάβη 26 (σύμφωνα πάντα με τα λεγόμενά σου - εγώ δεν έχω διαβάσει το manual) τότε κατά την απόπειρα τροφοδότησης θα τραβάει αυξημένο ρεύμα, όπως έλεγε η βλάβη 29. Τελικά έφταιγε η παλιά πλακέτα ή όχι; Δεν είναι βέβαιο. Δεν έκανες και τη δοκιμή που σου είπα αποσυνδέοντας τον συμπιεστή (οπότε δεν μπορεί να τραβήξει καθόλου ρεύμα) - αν η ένδειξη βλάβης ήταν πάλι 29 τότε η πλακέτα έχει πρόβλημα (σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση σε κλιματιστικό άλλης μάρκας έφταιγε το IPM του inverter το οποίο σαν ανταλλακτικό αν δεν απατώμαι είχε κάτω από 10€ και μάλιστα ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν πλήρωσε τίποτα διότι είναι φίλος και έτυχε να έχω μερικά κομμάτια στην άκρη, αυτά για να πάρεις μια γεύση από τιμές).

Αν η πλακέτα χωρίς να είναι ενωμένος ο συμπιεστής έβγαζε άλλο κωδικό βλάβης θα μπορούσες να προχωρήσεις στην τσάμπα αντικατάσταση συμπιεστή και μετά να πράξεις ανάλογα (ή που θα δούλευε το μηχάνημα ή που θα ήθελε επισκευή και η πλακέτα). Τώρα έτσι που το έκανες δεν νομίζω να γλυτώσεις το 450άρι. Πώς θα αποδείξεις στην εταιρεία ότι η παλιά πλακέτα δεν είχε πρόβλημα (αν δεν είχε); Αυτοί θα σου πουν ότι αν δεν είχε πρόβλημα, τότε και οι δυο πλακέτες θα έβγαζαν τον ίδιο κωδικό βλάβης. Θα τους ζητήσεις να σου βάλουν πάνω την παλιά και να πάρουν πίσω την καινούρια; Θα δεχτούν; Εσύ στη θέση τους θα δεχόσουνα; Τί θα έκανες την καινούρια πλακέτα που θα έπαιρνες πίσω, θα την έβαζες στον επόμενο πελάτη με κόστος 450€; Εγώ σου λέω ότι η παλιά έχει πρόβλημα αλλά επισκευάζεται με κόστος ας πούμε 30€. Πώς θα γλυτώσεις τα 450€;

----------


## kondef

> Εάν ο συμπιεστής είναι κολλημένος όπως λέει η βλάβη 26 (σύμφωνα πάντα με τα λεγόμενά σου - εγώ δεν έχω διαβάσει το manual) τότε κατά την απόπειρα τροφοδότησης θα τραβάει αυξημένο ρεύμα, όπως έλεγε η βλάβη 29. Τελικά έφταιγε η παλιά πλακέτα ή όχι; Δεν είναι βέβαιο. Δεν έκανες και τη δοκιμή που σου είπα αποσυνδέοντας τον συμπιεστή (οπότε δεν μπορεί να τραβήξει καθόλου ρεύμα) - αν η ένδειξη βλάβης ήταν πάλι 29 τότε η πλακέτα έχει πρόβλημα (σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση σε κλιματιστικό άλλης μάρκας έφταιγε το IPM του inverter το οποίο σαν ανταλλακτικό αν δεν απατώμαι είχε κάτω από 10€ και μάλιστα ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν πλήρωσε τίποτα διότι είναι φίλος και έτυχε να έχω μερικά κομμάτια στην άκρη, αυτά για να πάρεις μια γεύση από τιμές).
> 
> Αν η πλακέτα χωρίς να είναι ενωμένος ο συμπιεστής έβγαζε άλλο κωδικό βλάβης θα μπορούσες να προχωρήσεις στην τσάμπα αντικατάσταση συμπιεστή και μετά να πράξεις ανάλογα (ή που θα δούλευε το μηχάνημα ή που θα ήθελε επισκευή και η πλακέτα). Τώρα έτσι που το έκανες δεν νομίζω να γλυτώσεις το 450άρι. Πώς θα αποδείξεις στην εταιρεία ότι η παλιά πλακέτα δεν είχε πρόβλημα (αν δεν είχε); Αυτοί θα σου πουν ότι αν δεν είχε πρόβλημα, τότε και οι δυο πλακέτες θα έβγαζαν τον ίδιο κωδικό βλάβης. Θα τους ζητήσεις να σου βάλουν πάνω την παλιά και να πάρουν πίσω την καινούρια; Θα δεχτούν; Εσύ στη θέση τους θα δεχόσουνα; Τί θα έκανες την καινούρια πλακέτα που θα έπαιρνες πίσω, θα την έβαζες στον επόμενο πελάτη με κόστος 450€; Εγώ σου λέω ότι η παλιά έχει πρόβλημα αλλά επισκευάζεται με κόστος ας πούμε 30€. Πώς θα γλυτώσεις τα 450€;



Κατ' αρχήν σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου απαντάς τόσο άμεσα! Κατά δεύτερον να σου επισημάνω οτι εγώ είμαι απλά ο κάτοχος του μηχανήματος. Δε γνωρίζω απο ηλεκτρονικά θέματα ούτε είμαι ψυκτικός. Επομένως δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω εγώ την έκβαση ή την πορεία της επισκευής του μηχανήματος! 
Σου [παραθέτω το  link τους κωδικούς βλαβών για να δείς και μόνος σου περί ποίων προβλημάτων πρόκειται και αναμένω απάντησή σου.

https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j...-vRdto-IpW-5Jw

Δες και αυτό
http://www.lgcomfortcooling.co.uk/as...ault_Codes.pdf

----------


## klik

Ο κωδικός βλάβης, όπως σου είπε και ο Φίλιππος, λέει υπερβολικό ρεύμα από το μοτέρ. Η κατασκευάστρια εταιρία, θα έχει φυσικά δώσει σαν αιτία του σφάλματος (για τους τεχνικούς της), πλακέτα ή/και μοτέρ. Οι τεχνικοί της αντιπροσωπείας, αποκλείεται να έχουν το ελεύθερο από την εταιρία να επισκευάσουν πλακέτα. 
Σου έκαναν λοιπόν τη "χάρη" να πάρεις με 450 ευρω και πλακέτα και συμπιεστή. Προφανώς είναι η πολιτική της εταιρίας και είναι καλύτερο από το να σου έλεγαν 400 πλακέτα και 400 συμπιεστής και δεν ξέρουμε τι από τα δύο έχει χαλάσει. (Η εταιρία δεν τους δίνει πλακέτες και συμπιεστές για να έχουν να δοκιμάζουν στο τσάμπα!)

Αν εσύ ήθελες να ρισκάρεις και να καθυστερήσεις στην διάγνωση επισκευή, με σημαντικά μικρότερο κοστολόγιο βέβαια (κάτω από το μισό), θα μπορούσες να φωνάξεις έναν άλλο τεχνικό (όχι της αντιπροσωπείας) ή έστω να ακολουθούσες τα βήματα του Φίλιππου ώστε να υπάρχει *μια σοβαρή ένδειξη, αλλά όχι απόδειξη*, ότι η βλάβη θα ήταν στην πλακέτα ή στο μοτέρ.

υγ. υπάρχει και το θέμα ποιός είναι καταλληλότερος για τεχνικός κλιματιστικών, ο ψυκτικός ή ο ηλεκτρονικός; Εγώ θα απαντούσα (για να μην αρχίσει και καβγάς), ο έξυπνος και ο διαβασμένος.

----------


## kondef

> Ο κωδικός βλάβης, όπως σου είπε και ο Φίλιππος, λέει υπερβολικό ρεύμα από το μοτέρ. Η κατασκευάστρια εταιρία, θα έχει φυσικά δώσει σαν αιτία του σφάλματος (για τους τεχνικούς της), πλακέτα ή/και μοτέρ. Οι τεχνικοί της αντιπροσωπείας, αποκλείεται να έχουν το ελεύθερο από την εταιρία να επισκευάσουν πλακέτα. 
> Σου έκαναν λοιπόν τη "χάρη" να πάρεις με 450 ευρω και πλακέτα και συμπιεστή. Προφανώς είναι η πολιτική της εταιρίας και είναι καλύτερο από το να σου έλεγαν 400 πλακέτα και 400 συμπιεστής και δεν ξέρουμε τι από τα δύο έχει χαλάσει. (Η εταιρία δεν τους δίνει πλακέτες και συμπιεστές για να έχουν να δοκιμάζουν στο τσάμπα!)
> 
> Αν εσύ ήθελες να ρισκάρεις και να καθυστερήσεις στην διάγνωση επισκευή, με σημαντικά μικρότερο κοστολόγιο βέβαια (κάτω από το μισό), θα μπορούσες να φωνάξεις έναν άλλο τεχνικό (όχι της αντιπροσωπείας) ή έστω να ακολουθούσες τα βήματα του Φίλιππου ώστε να υπάρχει *μια σοβαρή ένδειξη, αλλά όχι απόδειξη*, ότι η βλάβη θα ήταν στην πλακέτα ή στο μοτέρ.
> 
> υγ. υπάρχει και το θέμα ποιός είναι καταλληλότερος για τεχνικός κλιματιστικών, ο ψυκτικός ή ο ηλεκτρονικός; Εγώ θα απαντούσα (για να μην αρχίσει και καβγάς), ο έξυπνος και ο διαβασμένος.


Το θέμα ειναι οτι ο συμπιέστης ειναι στην εγγύηση ενω η πλακετα οχι! Εγώ εδω απλώς ενισταμαι! Επιπλέον αξίζει να τονίσω οτι τα παιδιά που ήρθαν έπαιρναν συμβουλές τηκεφωνικως. Δε θα τα χαρακτήριζα και απόλυτα σχετικά με το αντικείμενο. Τέλος να σημειωθεί οτι η lg στέλνει εξωτερικά συνεργεία που ειναι απλώς εξουσιοδοτημένα και οχι απόλυτα τεχνικά καταρτισμένα μεΣα απο την εταιρία!

----------


## klik

Την παλιά πλακέτα την έχεις; Αν ναί, ανέβασε καμιά φωτογραφία να τη δούμε μήπως υπάρχει κάτι οφθαλμοφανές.
Αν δεν έχεις την παλιά πλακέτα, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα (ακόμα και αν τη ζητήσεις, δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι θα φέρουν τη δικιά σου και όχι κάποια άλλη χαλασμένη).

 Τώρα για τη διάγνωση αν ήταν θέμα πλακέτας ή όχι: μετά το τέλος της επισκευής και της αντικατάστασης του μοτερ, μπορείς αν έχεις την παλιά, να ζητήσεις να τη δοκιμάσει (έχοντας μαζί σου κάποιον πιο έμπειρο ώστε να μην την πειράξουν επι τόπου ώστε να μην λειτουργήσει) και να κινηθείς ανάλογα (νομικά) αν λειτουργεί. Φυσικά στην περίπτωση αυτή θα πρέπει να κρατήσεις την παλιά πλακέτα πάνω και να επιστρέψεις εσύ την (σχεδόν) καινούργια.

 Αν όμως και η παλιά σου πλακέτα, είχε βλάβη (ακόμα και του 1 ευρώ να ήταν η βλάβη), τότε δεν μπορείς να διεκδικήσεις τίποτα απολύτως.
Το
 αν το συνεργείο ήταν καλό ή όχι, υπάρχει η γραμμή ελέγχου εξυπηρέτησης της εταιρίας που ασχολείται και αξιολογεί τα συνεργεία (με τις υποκειμενικές γνώμες των πελατών).

----------


## kondef

Φυσικα και την εχω την πλακέτα! Αυτο μου ακούγεται λογικό και θεμιτό ως κίνηση  φίλε "klik".

----------


## kondef

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1438018295.993272.jpgImageUploadedByTapatalk1438018307.430608.jpg
Αυτή ειναι η παλιά πλακέτα φωτογραφημένη σε δυο κομμάτια για να φαινεται καλύτερα. Εκ πρώτης όψεος δε φαίνεται να εχει κάτι καμμένο επάνω. Δείτε και εσείς κ πείτε μου.

----------


## FILMAN

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με το μάτι δεν φαίνεται κάτι, όμως αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η πλακέτα δεν έχει βλάβη. Διότι ενώ πολλές φορές τα χαλασμένα εξαρτήματα φαίνονται καμμένα, παραμορφωμένα, φουσκωμένα, μαυρισμένα ή σκασμένα, αυτό δεν συμβαίνει πάντα. Η παλιά πλακέτα λοιπόν μπορεί να είναι καλή, μπορεί και όχι. Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι μάλλον έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, μικρό ίσως, αν κρίνω αποκλειστικά και μόνο από το γεγονός ότι οι δύο πλακέτες βαλμένες στο ίδιο μηχάνημα έδειξαν διαφορετικούς κωδικούς βλάβης.

Μπορείς να ζητήσεις να σου βάλουν πάνω την παλιά πλακέτα μετά την αλλαγή του συμπιεστή; Αν δουλέψει έχει καλώς, αλλιώς θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις για την επισκευή της.

Τί θα κάνεις όμως αν δεν δεχτούν (το πιθανότερο...) να πάρουν πίσω την καινούρια πλακέτα που σου έβαλαν ώστε να γλυτώσεις το 450άρι;

----------


## kondef

Τελικα το δέχτηκαν αφου αλλαχθεί το μοτέρ να μπει η παλιά πλακέτα για να δούμε αν θα δουλέψει το μηχάνημα.εν αναμονή εξελίξεων λοιπόν αυριο μεθαύριο.

----------


## FILMAN

Καλό αυτό. Πραγματικά δεν το περίμενα.

----------


## sotron1

Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ με το ίδιο μηχάνημα. Το ίδιο κάνανε και στο δικό μου, αλλαγή πλακέτας 450 ευρώ και μετά δωρεάν αλλαγή συμπιεστή. Δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά.
Εγγλέζος τεχνικός μου είπε για να δοκιμάσω την πλακέτα συνδέεις 3 λάμπες μία ανά φάση, μεγάλων βατ. Εάν ανάψουν τότε η πλακέτα είναι εντάξει και αλλάζεις συμπιεστή, εάν δεν ανάψουν αλλάζεις την πλακέτα πρώτα και βλέπεις.

----------

